# Easter Kanika - Nearly hairless Guinea Pig



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

Its that time again, when there is loads of yummy chocolate in the shops!!!!!!!!!!! 
Here is Kanika showing she can be an easter chick too, lol...

OMG I am surrounded by Chicks, Rabbits and Pink Stuff!








Mmmmm tastey chick nest!








ARGH! Where did that flower come from??








Modeling nicely








Mammys fave picture.









Emma x

PS - She is a Skinny Pigs, one of two types of hairless Guinea Pig. The other type is called a Baldwin but I know of non here in the UK. I think there is only about 100 Skinnys in the UK also. This is my website I started late last year about them... 
SkinnyGuineaPig - A Bravenet.com Hosted Site


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i have never seen a hairless one before,, its different i must say,,,,, i think i prefure the really long haired ones,,,, they are gorgeous,i know they need lots of care with there coat,, but i think they are beautiful,,,,,,


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

I used to keep Shelties a while back but I used to keep their coats trimmed up about an cm of the floor, my friend shaves a few of hers during the summer and they look so funny.

Emma x


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

gorgeous pictures, i really want a skinny pig bad but cant get nomore animals atm


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

guineapigqueen said:


> I used to keep Shelties a while back but I used to keep their coats trimmed up about an cm of the floor, my friend shaves a few of hers during the summer and they look so funny.
> 
> Emma x


yeah thats agood idea, they must get hot, does it grow back quickly,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## MrsNik (Dec 5, 2007)

WOW!! I LOVE hairless animals lol. I REALLY wanted a true hairless chinese crested dog, but hubby said no so we have a kelpie and a collie lol, and i wanted a sphynx cat...but he said no so I have a long haired tabby lmao

I do however have a hairless rat called Godiva  lol.


----------



## Jaynie99 (Apr 25, 2008)

Why did you want a hairless pig?


----------



## MrsNik (Dec 5, 2007)

You know how some people prefer white dogs or black cats? Some people like hairless ones...


----------



## alisharuss (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi does anybody no where i can get one of these hairless guinea pigs?? i think there amazing little piggys and really want one.
Im from the Gloucestershire area but would travel further to get one.  thanks.
email me at [email protected]


----------



## Kooshak (Sep 8, 2009)

very cute


----------

